# Good for scrubber ?



## Dlog Renim (Jul 20, 2012)

Hello,

Walking around the block and put my hand on this for free. 

I taught it could be good for my scrubber, there is a exit opening at bottom ?







And what about this ? a bubbler ?


----------



## butcher (Jul 20, 2012)

Looks like a pool sand filter, it does look like it would be helpful as a scrubber, maybe even leave a small layer of sand (the sand could even be mixed with some of the neutralizing agent your solution contains) for the gases to bubble through this sand and spread out, before reaching the solution to be neutralized.


----------



## Dlog Renim (Jul 20, 2012)

hummmmm sound cool than !

will change my ''plans'' a little.. but will do a better job and will be easier to empty the solution.

for the ''sand'' i will wash this away as i am not to sure of what is in that ??? probably only pool product. But i keep the idea of sand ( only cause on that bubbler) if there were sand before i guess it mean air or water flow was able to work into the solution.

Also i have tempered glass for media to keep the bubble the longer possible in the solution..

The only problem i have.. is i cant found the good caustic solution.. maybe because i dont have the good terminology with place where i call ? (i am french) when i ask for lime or limestone.. they only have (in french : chaux) so i am not to sure if it is good. I never saw lime.. and if i type limestone in google images.. i get some stone picture.. i guess i am looking for those stone but in powder version ? Does that limestone can be dissolve in water ? or i will only find these in marble size rock ?


----------



## qst42know (Jul 20, 2012)

The sand from this filter is likely a coarse grade of quartz or silica sand. It might be useful as grog in furnace refractory.


----------



## butcher (Jul 20, 2012)

Ask where you can buy cement lime is added to cement, also garden supply's have lime to add to soil (usually clay soil), or feed store it can also be used to bury animals with, or put on a dead animal to help dry it up faster.

Calcium carbonate (usually has magnesium)

Quick lime is burnt limestone (chalk). 
Slaked lime is quicklime with water added also called pickled lime.

oyster shell are about the same thing calcium carbonate CaCO3.

There are other things one could use to adjust pH, depending what your doing, if treating waste sodium hydroxide can be found in lye or drain cleaners, wood ash will also neutralize your solution.


----------



## Dlog Renim (Jul 20, 2012)

tank you.. i wrote this down and i will give a call this week


----------



## publius (Jul 21, 2012)

butcher said:


> Snip...
> Quick lime is burnt limestone (chalk).
> *Quick lime is calcium oxide that has the water of crystallization removed. That makes it very reactive when water is added. It will also eat skin to the bone like lye will.*


----------



## butcher (Jul 21, 2012)

I have used a lot of lime and have not had trouble of it eating my skin to the bone, it can dry out the skin, but it does not seem as bad as caustic soda (lye) (sodium hydroxide) which can make soap out of the oil in your skin.
Actually with my hands sometimes a little caustic soda is good for them, it dissolves away the thick outer crusted calluses of the skin, and cleans them well, it is like making soap from the skin of my hands. :twisted:


----------



## Dlog Renim (Jul 21, 2012)

witch would be the most effective ? and try to get it in powder in small to med size ?


----------

